# [solved] /dev/sdXX (boot, root und swap) verschwunden

## Gladdle

Ich verstehe mein Problem gerade irgendwie nicht und versuche mal das ganze zu erklären. Ich habe neulich ein kernel-update gemacht. Zuvor natürlich updates über portage, aber was und wann genau weiss ich nicht mehr. Nun habe ich bemerkt das /dev/sdb3 nicht nach /boot gemountet ist. Also mount /boot/ eingegeben und folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten:

```
mount: Gerätedatei /dev/sdb1 existiert nicht
```

Einen ähnlichen Fehler erhalte ich bei  ls -lha1 /dev/sd*:

```
ls: Zugriff auf /dev/sd* nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Hier die /etc/fstab

```
# <fs>         <mountpoint>      <type>      <opts>                     <dump/pass>

/dev/sdb1      /boot            ext2      noatime                     1 2

/dev/sdb3      /               ext3      noatime                     0 1

/dev/sdb2      none            swap      sw                     0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/dvdrom      auto      noauto,ro,user                  0 0

/dev/sda3      /mnt/backupdrive   ext3      noatime                     0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

shm                     /dev/shm                tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec                                     0 0

# Automount Drives   ( ID Auflistung: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid )

UUID=109C-6523      /mnt/key-of-twilight   vfat      uid=1000,gid=100,atime,exec,sync,utf8,noauto,user   0 0

UUID=3433-3231      /mnt/media2k      vfat      uid=1000,gid=100,atime,exec,sync,utf8,noauto,user   0 0

/dev/mmcblk0p1          /mnt/SD-Karte           auto            uid=1000,gid=100,atime,exec,sync,utf8,noauto,user       0 0

/dev/sdc1               /mnt/usbstick           vfat            uid=1000,gid=100,atime,exec,sync,utf8,noauto,user   0 0

```

Und mein emerge --info

http://www.phpmygentoo.rainyday-productions.de/acer-aspire-9920g/emerge--info.txt

grub funktioniert übrigends, das System bootet auch! Doch wie bekomme ich /dev/sdXX wieder zurück? Was mache ich falsch?Last edited by Gladdle on Sat Feb 27, 2010 12:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Was sagt er denn beim booten? Kann es das selbe sein wie hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-811298-highlight-.html

Sebastian

----------

## Gladdle

Hoi! Nein, es ist nicht dasselbe Problem, /dev und /proc sind ja vorhanden, es fehlt nur /dev/sdXX. Dateisystem wurde mittels Boot CD schon überprüft und für OK befunden. Kann udev das eventuell deaktiviert haben?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Gladdle,

schau doch mal ob's daran liegt was ich in folgendem thread geschrieben habe, und ggf. auch mal unterm von mir geposteten link in dem Zweiten posting von mir dort:

Nicht vom Titel verwirren lassen, guck was ich da schreibe...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813647-highlight-.html

Andy.

----------

## Gladdle

Ich habe in der Datei /usr/src/linux/.config die Zeile  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y 

  in 

```
# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set
```

 geaendert, den kernel neu gebacken und mit dem neuen gebootet (Eingebunden per Gentoo Live CD), nun funktioniert es. vielen Dank!

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Ich habe in der Datei /usr/src/linux/.config die Zeile  *Quote:*   CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y   in 
> 
> ```
> # CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set
> ```
> ...

 

BTW

Beachte das man idR möglichst nicht direkt die .config editieren sollte, denn viele Optionen haben weitere Abhängigkeiten die so nicht berücksichtigt würden.

Also besser "make menüconfig" oder Ähnliches nutzen  :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## Gladdle

Oder danach (wie ich es gemacht habe) ein make oldconfig hinterherwerfen und ein cat .config | grep xyz auf die Funktion(en) die man editiert hat. Aber danke für den Tipp.

----------

